# Someone with a pelican 1040 or so help me out...



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

just wondering what the biggest case is that will fit inside the "dry" box on the 08+. I don't trust the dry box at all and I just want something to put my phone/wallet/keys in, I just need to know the biggest box that will fit and still close. 

I was thinking the 1020 is probably the biggest...which sucks...but if a 1040 would fit please let me know...

BTW, I just did the PCIII pelican box mod...it works good! I just cut a little corner out of the top cover of the pelican and the wires fit nice and snug, going to use some black rtv silicon and run a bead all on the inside and around the wires...just for protection. I like to overdo it.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang, already problems!!!(jUST KIDDING)!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i know you can fit about 4 1010's in the dry box if that helps.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea i might get 2 more 1010's, one for wallet and one for phone...will the 1020 fit? I could get a 1020 and a 1010 and be set...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll check on that soon as i wake up a bit


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

thanks, i just want to keep my stuff dry


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I keep my camera in a 1010 in the pocket on the right side of the Brute so I can get to it quickly and snap some pics on the trails. 

Not sure on how many will fit in there or biggest...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang. i knew i forgot to do soemthin today


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Green stuff strikes again!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

ttt, still wondering! I just want to be able to ensure my keys/wallet are dry. Might get another 1010 for the camera and throw it in there as well...

I know someone has a few laying around, anyone let me know what fits?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll be messin with mine tonight around wheeler. now remembering to test fit is the hard part =/


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

ttt anyone?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bigp has the answer. He just needs the motivation


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lol i know...just bumping ttt


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah my fault. i keep forgettin. i get out there and start tinkerin and then i get the sudden urge to ride and it's all over from there. i'm still tryin!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

1020 fits perfect. Not too tight and still enough room for some stuff on top...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome! thanks BigP!!
...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i suck at life


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I take that back, you CAN fit 2 1020s, I just put my sunglasses in there too so I don't like it to snug


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

What exactly are these things yawl are talking about.....the things BigP helped out with...LOL???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pelican waterproof boxes


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they're pelican storage boxes. waterproof, crushproof. the numbers (1020,1010,1040, etc) are just different models which are different sizes. here's a red 1010 next to a black 1020








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/xbigp/pelican bawcks/0514091842.jpg


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. Are yawl putting your PCIII in these or are they ok exposed? Where do you get them? Thanks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I put my PC III in a 1010. Had to trim a little bit for the wires to go through, but works great. And fits right on top of CDI under seat.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. the PCIII are advertised as "sealed".. but i dont trust it. you can order them online or get them at academy sports. my pc3 is in a 1020 which also fits just right on top of the cdi


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> yeah. the PCIII are advertised as "sealed".. but i dont trust it. you can order them online or get them at academy sports. my pc3 is in a 1020 which also fits just right on top of the cdi


agreed. I didnt want to risk $300 electronics being ruined from running underwater.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The way I did my PCIII didn't get a drop in. I just notched the case a little for the wires and used a little black RTV to make sure it was water tight. I got her under the airbox this weekend and not a drop!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

[/IMG]














[/IMG]

The 1010 fits perfect under the seat.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That is exactly, I mean exactly how I have mine


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

getting on EBay now........or as soon as the little Lady goes to sleep, got me on a budget!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Got any pics of how anyone trimmed to get the lid to close on the wires? Got (2) 1010s in today. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here you are, kurly! i just used a die grinder taking a little bit at a time.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks man. Mine actually looked just like yours, unfortuneatly in rideing yesterday I burnt the PCIII up, I guess!!!!!!

Loaded the bike up last night running, went to unload this morning and it wouldnt start. Check some fuses, plugs and so forth, and for some reason I thought about seeing if the green light was running up and down. It wasnt so I disconnected it, re plugged the OEM plugs and she fired right off. What a bummer. I did notice that when I cracked the Pelican open that it had some water in it, not full of water but a little none the less, ENOUGH water in it is what im saying to mess it up.

Dont know if I didnt seat the rubber seal correct somewhere when I closed or what, but I did something wrong!!!

Is it safe to assume that it is toast???
:banghead::tragedy::crying::crying::crying::crying::frown::wtf::yell::cussing::irked::shitfanrt0::thinking:


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

wat pelican will a ipod work n?


----------

